# Who should start at shooting guard?



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Who should start? Reasoning?


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

Daniels, because he is a playmaker. Finley has been struggling and Stack is just a pure scorer, better as a reserve.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I don't see how anyone in their right mind could pick Daniels right now. Dude has been hurt all season, and when he has played, hasn't been himself. I would like to see Stack get the start over Finley.*


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The thing people would say about Stackhouse starting will be who is going to be the spark off the bench???? Because that's what Stackhouse basically is. Maybe we can rely Harris to do that. He was much better last night....
But of all those players.....STACKHOUSE


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Gambino said:


> The thing people would say about Stackhouse starting will be who is going to be the spark off the bench???? Because that's what Stackhouse basically is. Maybe we can rely Harris to do that. He was much better last night....
> But of all those players.....STACKHOUSE


If Stackhouse started then Finley would come off the bench as our 6th man... a lot of people say that stack is better coming off the bench then Finley is but IMO Stackhouse is the better player and Finley is in the decline of his career so he would be the better fit coming off the bench! Finley would also provide a big spark off the bench giving Stack a rest, along with Harris.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Normally I would want stack off the bench so that we could have some punch, but since we are where we are it comes down to production and who can get the job done.

Stack Game 1 - 31 minutes. 14 pts. 1 ast. 3 rbs.
Fin Game 1 - 32 minutes. 5 pts. 2 ast. 6 rbs.

Stack Game 2 - 19 minutes. 8 pts. 2 ast. 0 rbs.
Fin Game 2 - 39 minutes. 10 pts. 4 ast. 7 rbs.

So...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I don't see how anyone in their right mind could pick Daniels right now. Dude has been hurt all season, and when he has played, hasn't been himself. I would like to see Stack get the start over Finley.*


I disagree, however that would of been true earlier in the season. Lately, Marquis has been surprisingly good for us and we need his all around talent in here

With Terry not capable to handle the point, we need another adequate person to help bring the ball upcourt. We definately dont have that with Fin, so Quis would be the perfect option. I like Marquis' style, he won't take no **** from anyone and he's not to slow to be a legit 2nd best defender on this team

I am just drooling over imagining the future defensive backcourt of this team; Harris/Daniels/Howard


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stack should not get the nod IMO, I think he would be best suited as a *6th man *of this team. Someone to come in with his old, but fresh legs and help run down the opposition down. Finley is my 7th man, or second wing off the bench, to come in with his aging legs and hit a few 3's in the defenders face.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have to go with Daniels. He is only gonna get better. He probably plays more defense than Stackhouse and Finley. They are not as young as Daniels and I think they are both better suited for coming off the bench. I doubt Finley would play well because he would not like coming off the bench.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I voted for Stackhouse because both Finlay and Daniels aren't in a good shape right now!


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

I think that Marquis is in a lot better shape than you all think he is. The thing is that Avery doesn't trust the guy. As he took over the team, Marquis' minuts dropped tremendously and he did not get a game over 10 minuts. Of course it would affect his game stats and his confidence. 

Nellie let the guy hustle on the floor, dribble and do nasty things to the opponents, he fitted great in nellie's style, but avery is way to organized and to much by the book. He needs to let the players to put in some creativity of their own in the game, and thats something Marquis has. 

On the side note, I've been saying that Finley has been losing his game for the past two years almost. Now he is just hitting rock bottom, he is very inconsistent and a cancer to our team right now. He should start of on the bench. However, I do not like how Stackhouse plays at times. Usually, he will come off the bench great, at other times, he will come off the bench and play selfishly, taking stupid shots, instead of passing to an open player. If he made those shots, Id say ok, but he isn't Jordan. 

I voted for Marquis.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The reason why he doesn't trust him is because of his decision making. When there is a fastbreak he just forces the ball to the rim and never looks for the open man or look for a better shot or just simply bring it back out. Also he takes too many tough shots and ths results in turnovers or a missed shot. He needs to work on that. He is however a good pass whenever he decides to do that. I have alot of faith in Daniels to change that and hopefully his teammates and Avery will work with him on that.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> I disagree, however that would of been true earlier in the season. Lately, Marquis has been surprisingly good for us and we need his all around talent in here


*Not really.....including the last 2 playoff games, Marquis has only scored in double figures twice in the last 19 games.....I agree that he has the talent, but this isn't the time to take gambles.*
*LINK* 



> With Terry not capable to handle the point, we need another adequate person to help bring the ball upcourt. We definately dont have that with Fin, so Quis would be the perfect option. I like Marquis' style, he won't take no **** from anyone and he's not to slow to be a legit 2nd best defender on this team.


*I wouldn't say that Terry isn't capable of handling the point, he just doesn't make the best decisions. Marquis is the same way....he shouldn't be relied on to ball handle, as he is too drive happy and throws up crazy shots. I also like his style, but that isn't enough for him to get the starting job over Stackhouse IMO....*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Stack should not get the nod IMO, I think he would be best suited as a *6th man *of this team. Someone to come in with his old, but fresh legs and help run down the opposition down. Finley is my 7th man, or second wing off the bench, to come in with his aging legs and hit a few 3's in the defenders face.


*You want Stack to be the 6th Man to run down the opposition, but you are calling him old. I think that Daniels would be better suited as the 6th man, coming in and providing energy and athletiscm off the bench.*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think Stack being the 6th man is best for the team. When Stack plays, he needs the ball to score. Coming of the bench is his best oppurtunity to put points up. He wont have to pass as much as he would have to do with the starting lineup. He wouldn't be as productive in the starting lineup. 
Marquis doesn't need the ball as much. He mostly scores off of catching offensive boards like Josh does or just get up the floor before everyone else.His offensive game wont get worse so he is better to start IMO.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Even though Marquis is my favourite player, he is just hasn't got enough playing time from AJ to be ready for the playoffs like he was last year. So I chose Stack as he is as experienced as Fin and has not fallen away in qualtiy as much. Stack is still an offensive threat and can make his own shots. Marquis will not be ready for these playoffs, he needs to have about 18min per game first before he can step up to the starting position.


----------

